# Weight trouble



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Sorry I'm new and I have no idea where to post this but will a 16 year old girl about 6 ft and slim be suitable for a 18hh horse or a 12hh horse. The problem I'm having is a 18hh size horse seems too big for a 16 year old but would she squish a 12hh horse


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

Only if she wears roller skates!


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

Do you mean 18hh?


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Sorry yeah missed out the 1. A 8hh would definitely be too small the girls legs would touch the floor and she'd be way too heavy probably flatten the thing I've edited my post so it is correct


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

Honestly it depends on the horse and the 16 yr old. 18 hh would be a lot of horse to hold together and would need a large stable and a lot of feeding.
At 6ft she should be ok on something around 16hh .... Or less if broad or cobby.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I'm more concerned about the actual riding the 16 year old has no previous experience and isn't very confident so I think a 18hh would be too big and intimidating 16hh may be suitable but what is your opinion on a smaller less intimidating horse about 12hh as that's the other option  (also I may have been generous saying 6 ft most likely less but not far off)


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

12hh is a very small pony suitable for small children.
I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt...but seriously are you for real?
I suggest the 16 yr old goes to a riding school, gets some experience and learns about the size and type of horse that she can handle.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I wasn't happy about it either and I've been searching other forums but none helpful enough it was a friend who provided me with information and said the two choices were 18hh and a 11hh-12hh horse at this moment the situation is kind of hypothetical and in the end I may not even get a horse but if I do I'd like to be sure I think the only other horse was a 14hh. I also probably should have said little experience as opposed to no experience


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Rechecked the other option for the 16 year old was 14hh not 12hh unsure if that is any better


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

I think 14hh would still be too small...if it's any help I'm 5'6", just over 9st and ride a 14hh heavyweight cob. I wouldn't want to go any smaller, it's not just a question of size and weight, although that matters..it's a question of feeling balanced. I would probably be too tall on a finer pony and my feet would be well below its belly.

It doesn't really sound as though this 16yr old is ready for her own horse yet.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Having some measurements to go from is helpful and it's most likely the girl (as you can appreciate I'm not using her name) Will get some lessons first once she has some experience and gets her balance right what would you say was the ideal size horse for her (for both her size and weight) if possible below 16hh


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

There is a thread in the Picture Gallery section ( scroll down the forums) called ' let me see you pony squishing ' that may be of some help to you as people have posted photos of themselves on various sizes of horses and ponies and often give their own height.
I would say she would need something around 15.3-16.1 if of a finer build but might get away with a 14.2 cob or highland. There really isn't any hard or fast rule. Some horses take the leg up better than others. There is also the question of whether she has finished growing and whether she is all leg or has a long body.
Having some lessons will give some idea of what size she needs...riding schools are usually pretty good at that sort of thing.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Thanks for the help, appreciated I'll see what other people have to say and check the gallery now probably take your advice and go for something around 15hh


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

Checked that thread you suggested (atleast I think it was the same one) showed a 6 ft woman on a 12.3 was wondering what would happen if the girl sat on a 14hh not to ride it but just to get a feel for it help her make up her mind if she actually wants a horse (I'm starting to doubt she wants one of her own due to the responsibility) if it was a quick introduction and confidence boost would she be able to sit on a 14hh without squishing it


----------



## cobgoblin (3 March 2017)

Has she ridden at all? Whether she would squish it at all would depend on her weight..I suggest you ask the owner of the pony.
Horses are a huge responsibility and require a lot of dedication especially in the winter...all those early cold mornings and trudging about in mud. Lots of hard work and heavy lifting...not to mention the constant expense. I think you would be wise to find out if she's up to it.


----------



## Blackdwarf1 (3 March 2017)

I'm doing this on behalf of a friend so I don't have much information although the little things he's said have led me to believe the girl won't be able to handle the responsibility  so I'm trying to think of other options than buying a horse and I think just spending time with a horse may deter her from wanting to buy one for a few years. The only thing is the only horse my friend can get for her to spend time with is a 14hh it's more about caring for it for the day than riding it but she may want to try and it wouldn't be very good to say she was too heavy I'm unsure of her weight but as previously stated she's 6 ft and skinny I was thinking just spend the day with the horse caring for it and maybe she could just sit on the horse to get a feel for it but I don't know if that would hurt the horse


----------

